# I hate bureaucracy



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Working with a firm to come over next week. Every day it's something else, new document, more info, different govt form- US and UAE. They still haven't provided travel info. 

Are they always this disorganized?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes... this is the norm for the middle east..


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Midlifer said:


> Working with a firm to come over next week. Every day it's something else, new document, more info, different govt form- US and UAE. They still haven't provided travel info.
> 
> Are they always this disorganized?


If you hate bureaucracy then you are coming to the WRONG country!


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I should be on the ground right now in UAE. Instead I'm siting on a couch with half my gear enroute to Al Ain and the other half waiting on trip over. I've been having issues with DOD, State and UAE folks. Now the last guy for a signature is off for Eid, when does the Holy Week end?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Back to work today!


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, maybe I'll get airborne by Wednesday.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Yes, but which Wednesday?????


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

woohoo, got my travel arrangements today. Boots on the ground in Al Ain Wednesday:clap2:

may take a bit to settle in, but cannot wait to meet some of you guys face to face.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> woohoo, got my travel arrangements today. Boots on the ground in Al Ain Wednesday:clap2:
> 
> may take a bit to settle in, but cannot wait to meet some of you guys face to face.


Excellent news! Just a word of warning, when you get here, take a deep breath and relax, things take time, there's lots of red tape and craziness and there are another few national holidays coming up, so don't expect anything to get done quickly.

Welcome to the UAE:clap2:


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Excellent news! Just a word of warning, when you get here, take a deep breath and relax, things take time, there's lots of red tape and craziness and there are another few national holidays coming up, so don't expect anything to get done quickly.
> 
> Welcome to the UAE:clap2:


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Holy Crap. This place is slow. Was at erisalat yesterday, 4 guys "working" but 3 were just talking and 1 was helping customers. Been here just over 40 hours and amazed.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> Holy Crap. This place is slow. Was at erisalat yesterday, 4 guys "working" but 3 were just talking and 1 was helping customers. Been here just over 40 hours and amazed.


Just the beginning  Welcome to the desert!


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

Some pple Love the system which's available in some of the European countries, and not satisfied at some of what they face in UAE, BUT they r looking at a country which Now will enter the 41st Year since it been created and comparing it with Histories which been more than 100 years!!!
I guess Most of the famous Football club in Europe are at least since 50 year!!

So being and living in UAE/dessert is a proud for everyone coz what been done here within 40 year will never be done in any country in the world.
I guess everyone Agree, and if not then try to Live in other Arab country or even in most of the European countries such as Poland, Hungary, and many others 

Wish u a good day


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Mr.DubaiGov said:


> Some pple Love the system which's available in some of the European countries, and not satisfied at some of what they face in UAE, BUT they r looking at a country which Now will enter the 41st Year since it been created and comparing it with Histories which been more than 100 years!!!
> I guess Most of the famous Football club in Europe are at least since 50 year!!
> 
> So being and living in UAE/dessert is a proud for everyone coz what been done here within 40 year will never be done in any country in the world.
> ...


You're right they've only been doing this for 40 years, but have more money than god and should be able to learn from others mistakes. The problem I had with etistat yesterday was the monopoly. Reminds me of AT&T 40 years ago, just a lot slower to respond.


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

We all wish the minimum cost in everything with quality, and we wish some more companies come in to the region to have a real competition and we wish that be soon as Customer service over here are not satisfying us as we Human always want the best


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't mind paying more for quality service. But to stand in line for over an hour just to speak to someone, when 3 of his coworkers are just chatting is frustrating. And the. The salesman tells me there is not even a timeframe for connecting service is a little sad. Granted I'm an American and a little spoiled but for the same service at home the price is the same, I ordered the service over the phone and was connected in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay I'm a little impressed, the 1st etisalat guy came today and told me I would be all hooked up tomorrow. 

Given the tiers of bureaucracy, given that someone came at all is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Don't get too carried away. You may get the box, you may get some of the services you expect, you may get them all, you may get ones you didn't expect. It _might_ even work.

The UAE and USA are very different. Things aren't perfect in the western world and there are many organisations elsewhere in the world where customer service beggars belief.

However, it is still a great place to live and in a few weeks you'll experience National Day


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> Thanks, will do.


I'm an Aggie. 

Unfortunately this means that only one of us can be in the country at the same time. 

When you arrive there will be no options but to party until one of us falls down. 

Prepare. 


(cheers. Send me a PM when you're in town)


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

New experience today, was going to go over to Oman today with some friends. At border the guard looked at my passport and would let me go. Was a bit of a bummer. Will check with school Sunday and find out the what's up.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm legal now. Got my passport back with residence visa and my ID both on the same day.


----------

